# oi !!! nosey !!!



## Tusses (2 Jul 2008)

well if you are as nosey as me - always tring to see whats in the background of peep's pics ! ...

a quick look inside my workspace.

now ... I am just setting up and trying different layouts so it is a complete mess !!

I think I will settle in this layout. (and tidy up  )

As you walk in the door (south wall) I have my Table Saw and (soon to be) router table that is used as a side extension to the TS.







looking past these you can see my little band saw - under neath my scroll saw. next to that my bench grinder






turn the bench grinder stand round on its castors and my drill press and morticer






to the left of these I have bench space (well - no space ! ) with storage below and above. My finishing tins are above - alsorts below.






to the right there is similar - bench - storage above an below






in the above you can see (if you look hard enough) my work bench (buried) with storage under. My thicknesser is on top - my Lathe is on the east wall along with my jointer.






to the right of the jointer I have a home made log stove. some more storage , and my 'norm' station  TV Video DVD Freeview and Radio/mp3 etc etc






looking west from the east side you can see my wood stoorage and just about see my new band saw






and behind the TS some saw horses with more timber stacked on them






any views are welcome - any tips on making more of the space even more welcom 

its 16'x20' as the max for easy planning / building regs (ie - none needed ! )

a couple of general shots


----------



## Anonymous (2 Jul 2008)

Tusses":6nindia1 said:


> any views are welcome - any tips on making more of the space even more welcom



Tidy up? :lol: 


On second thoughts don't, then when I get fed up with my mess of a workshop I can look at yours and think 'not so bad after all'. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tusses (2 Jul 2008)

:lol: 

its driving me mad trying to figure out where to put everything !

is doesn't help having 20 cars and needing my mechanic and welding stuff to store , and all my electronics stuff and a few speaker drivers .....

gonna have to build another shed me thinks !


----------



## Anonymous (2 Jul 2008)

Tusses":291eptfx said:


> :lol:
> 
> its driving me mad trying to figure out where to put everything !



I've been 'sorting' mine for many months now, and I still can't get it right or find a place for everything.


----------



## Tusses (2 Jul 2008)

well ... lets show you outs side my workshop ...

a bit off topic but hey !

come and have a look round my garden ....


as you walk away from the back door ..






72 850






some classics hidden here and there .. 78 trans am - 64 volvo 1800s






58 VW split











68 vw bay 72 vw pickup






couple of ferrari dino kits hidden too






I try to keep them all at one end , so we can chill up the other end 






well ... thats me - mainly vw's , but any nice classic will do :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom K (2 Jul 2008)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: How do you get on with the neighbours?

Regards Tom


----------



## Blister (2 Jul 2008)

I think I have seen that back garden before ?

Who are you on Volkzone ?


----------



## motownmartin (2 Jul 2008)

Are you any relation to the Squirrell :shock: :lol:


----------



## devonwoody (2 Jul 2008)

I'm in need of a car, can you help.


----------



## Tusses (2 Jul 2008)

Blister":3u5vu20f said:


> I think I have seen that back garden before ?
> 
> Who are you on Volkzone ?



Tusses still in Vzi  - dont get on there much. More often I'm on VolksTorque as Tricky

go on then ... what you got ?


----------



## wizer (2 Jul 2008)

I thought my workshop was messy.....


I've always always wanted to have a fully restored VW Van! Alas i'd never be able to afford a restored one and don't have the brain or back power to do it meself. I might have a go at a mini one day (not that I could fit in one).


----------



## Blister (2 Jul 2008)

Tusses":2cuixqo1 said:


> Blister":2cuixqo1 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I have seen that back garden before ?
> ...



Dropped out of the VW scene now , did all the shows , as you do !

but have owned 2 split screen buses , my user name on there is Mr Splitty :lol: 

What condition is the Volvo in ?

Do you still have the narrow boat ?


----------



## Tusses (2 Jul 2008)

sold the boat a few weeks ago.

the volvo is in very poor shape. lots of panels need making.

I bought it for the Wife, but she didn't like it when I got it home so it has sat there ever since :?


----------



## Tusses (2 Jul 2008)

WiZeR":3pe9xk7m said:


> I thought my workshop was messy.....
> 
> 
> I've always always wanted to have a fully restored VW Van! Alas i'd never be able to afford a restored one and don't have the brain or back power to do it meself. I might have a go at a mini one day (not that I could fit in one).



It depends what type of VW van you go for. In the grand scheme of things a brand new van is more expensive than a restored old one 

as for the Mini - its like a tardis inside !


----------



## wizer (2 Jul 2008)

I'm 6ft 4in, my head would stick out the sun roof! 

What do fully restored vans go for?


----------



## skipdiver (2 Jul 2008)

Used to have a type 2 volkswagen campervan with the pop up roof.It was a money pit.Got an LT 45 now which i converted into a camper myself.

As for your workshop,be ruthless,start getting rid of stuff.You look like the classic "hoarder" to me.Not having a go,i'm the same.


----------



## ike (2 Jul 2008)

I thought my shop was a mess LOL! BTW, what stove have you got there? - looks a handy little job. I wouldn't mind something like it.

Ike


----------



## Tusses (2 Jul 2008)

Wizer -

I'm 6'2" and fit in the mini with loads of head room. knees are up a bit tho !
The oldest campers (split screen up to 67) go from £8k ish to £30k ish depending on how anal the resto has been and which model they are. The next (bay window 67 - 79) got for around £4k to £10k. T25's (wedges 80-90) around the £3k to £8k. T4's (90 - 2003?) from £2k to £18k. T5's (2003 onwards) ...some of the Vans start at £25k - without the camper conversion ! 

Skip Diver-
Just over a month a go it was a car resto workshop with a few woodworking tools and workbench stored under the back bench !. I had a beetle in there and a couple of engines / gearboxes ..... I am just setting it up as a dedicated wood shop, building loads of shelves and storage as I go. I DO need to be ruthless and get rid , I know. but that suff might come in handy one day :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Ike-
I made the stove out of an old 15Kg Calor Gas bottle. open the valve to make sure its empty ! hacksaw off the brass valve (brass - no sparks !) Fill with water to make sure its empty ! Cut and hinge a door in the front. Couple of vent holes around the bottom.The flue pipe is 8' of 5" stainless I got off ebay for £40  It heats the shop easiliy, Sometimes I need to open the doors when its snowing outside !


----------



## Tusses (2 Jul 2008)




----------



## skipdiver (2 Jul 2008)

Had a mate who had a stove like that in his house.Made it himself.

That's the classic line Tusses..................it may come in handy.How many times have i said that?


----------



## woodbloke (2 Jul 2008)

Tusses":1oiqez44 said:


> :lol:
> 
> its driving me mad trying to figure out where to put everything !
> 
> ...



Large skip would sort it  - Rob


----------



## brianhabby (2 Jul 2008)

Maybe a separate shed for all that timber might help a bit.

I'm terrible for not throwing wood away but sometime you just have to be really, really ruthless. I need to make a small shelf unit for stacking video/DVD recorders etc and was trying to work out how much and what type of materials to buy, but having a sort out the other week I found enough stuff to make the project several times over.

regards

Brian


----------



## Rich (2 Jul 2008)

I noticed the broom handle, does it have a broomhead on it? :lol: :lol: 
Rich.

Seriously though, they say if you want something done then get a busy man to do it, I think that applies to you.


----------



## eggflan (3 Jul 2008)

Looks like you have everything in there tusses ,, :shock: Is this a bit of a Gloat thread :shock: :shock: :wink: :wink: 

Could do with a sort out in that shop mind , it makes me feel better about the mess mine gets into sometimes.  :lol:


----------



## floorman (6 Jul 2008)

After seeing tusses workshop , i have spent all day cleaning mine out.
good new rich , after 4 trips to the tip i got to that lathe,so will phone you and drop it off in the week







+


----------



## Tusses (6 Jul 2008)

Cheers Gary

Ive been tidying too ! some more pics comming in a couple of days


----------



## TheTiddles (6 Jul 2008)

Man, have you got a fly-tipping problem round your parts...

Aidan


----------



## Tusses (6 Jul 2008)

TheTiddles":1lf707m5 said:


> Man, have you got a fly-tipping problem round your parts...
> 
> Aidan



:lol:


----------



## Gary (7 Jul 2008)

TheTiddles":1ontj7wh said:


> Man, have you got a fly-tipping problem round your parts...
> 
> Aidan



And he lives in the posh part of Coventry. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lurker (7 Jul 2008)

Coventry has posh parts :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## floorman (7 Jul 2008)

Tusses lives in a nice part of coventry, i know i grow up their . my mum lives 300 yards down the road from him.


----------



## Gary (7 Jul 2008)

floorman":1bv8otce said:


> Tusses lives in a nice part of coventry, i know i grow up their . my mum lives 300 yards down the road from him.



Slapped wrists for you Jim. :wink:


----------



## MIGNAL (8 Jul 2008)

Perhaps you could find some method of storing the smoke that comes out of your stove. You just never know, one day it might. . .


----------



## Tusses (8 Jul 2008)

:?


----------



## Gary M (8 Jul 2008)

MIGNAL":14o8dnra said:


> Perhaps you could find some method of storing the smoke that comes out of your stove. You just never know, one day it might. . .



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Gary.


----------



## Tusses (8 Jul 2008)

o ... ok .... I still dont get it ???


----------



## Jake (8 Jul 2008)

... come in handy


----------



## eggflan (8 Jul 2008)

:lol: :lol: You seem to store all the other things you get so why not the smoke , do you get it now :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: :wink: 



Mic..


----------

